# Ryan Leach January 2023 Composing Competition - Video Game Music



## The Retroblueman (Jan 6, 2023)

Hi there – dropped in to share my entry for Ryan’s new January competition in the relevant thread, then saw that there wasn’t one.

So a heads up that Ryan is at it again- you have to write a (max 90 second) piece inspired by the artwork linked in his YT description - deadline Jan 31st.

Here’s the announcement video with the rules on how to enter – it’s a “video game” theme this time (no one tell David K😁!).



Look forward to hearing your entries, please do post below!


----------



## The Retroblueman (Jan 6, 2023)

And here’s mine (thought I would post it separately in the interest of keeping things orderly). The last video game I played seriously on release was Halo 3 and haven't kept up with things (am now sliding gracelessly into my middle age😒), but hopefully this is in the ballpark!


----------



## Germain B (Sunday at 8:48 AM)

Ok, I didn't really take the videogame path but I had fun.
Done in few hours :


----------



## Bee_Abney (Monday at 2:27 PM)

I just listened to a few second at the beginning of each of these - both very different and very promising. I'm considering entering, so I don't want to hear too much yet - until I decide not to, or I've finished my entry.

I love the idea of scoring video games, even though I don't play them much. The last game I actually finished was Until Dawn, which is almost like movie anyway. It was good fun, though!

Maybe for this one I'll just make sounds of engine failure, crashing and screaming for ninety seconds. 'My God, my face! My face is on fire!' But I'll add a beat so that it's, you know, music.


----------



## The Retroblueman (Monday at 2:32 PM)

Bee_Abney said:


> I just listened to a few second at the beginning of each of these - both very different and very promising. I'm considering entering, so I don't want to hear too much yet - until I decide not to, or I've finished my entry.
> 
> I love the idea of scoring video games, even though I don't play them much. The last game I actually finished was Until Dawn, which is almost like movie anyway. It was good fun, though!
> 
> Maybe for this one I'll just make sounds of engine failure, crashing and screaming for ninety seconds. 'My God, my face! My face is on fire!' But I'll add a beat so that it's, you know, music.


And, with that, you will have won the artistic victory- and rendered the actual competition irrelevant! 

Also, I love the idea of Ryan in a room somewhere, opening your MP3 and ... 😁


----------



## Bee_Abney (Monday at 2:39 PM)

The Retroblueman said:


> And, with that, you will have won the artistic victory- and rendered the actual competition irrelevant!
> 
> Also, I love the idea of Ryan in a room somewhere, opening your MP3 and ... 😁


It's almost worth it for the effect on Ryan alone! But the lifetime ban from the competitions would be a heavy penalty...


----------



## The Retroblueman (Monday at 2:43 PM)

Bee_Abney said:


> It's almost worth it for the effect on Ryan alone! But the lifetime ban from the competitions would be a heavy penalty...


Ah, that's where you need an alias, perhaps one that is an anagram of your name, maybe "_Abe Beeny_"!😉


----------



## Bee_Abney (Monday at 2:48 PM)

The Retroblueman said:


> Ah, that's where you need an alias, perhaps one that is an anagram of your name, maybe "_Abe Beeny_"!😉


But then, what would I use for hotel bookings when I'm on tour? Oh, right. No touring, no hotels. Okay, I like it!


----------



## The Retroblueman (Monday at 2:51 PM)

Bee_Abney said:


> But then, what would I use for hotel bookings when I'm on tour? Oh, right. No touring, no hotels. Okay, I like it!


No- you still _and definitely_ use the alias when on tour - that way you can try out the David Lee Roth trick of throwing the TV out the window, but plugged into enough extension cords that it is still turned on when it hits the floor - then some guy called Abe Beeny gets the bill!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Monday at 3:02 PM)

The Retroblueman said:


> No- you still _and definitely_ use the alias when on tour - that way you can try out the David Lee Roth trick of throwing the TV out the window, but plugged into enough extension cords that it is still turned on when it hits the floor - then some guy called Abe Beeny gets the bill!


Poor old Abe. But if he doesn't shred his bills, he has to expect people to borrow his identity.


----------



## Germain B (Monday at 10:00 PM)

Bee_Abney said:


> I just listened to a few second at the beginning of each of these - both very different and very promising. I'm considering entering, so I don't want to hear too much yet - until I decide not to, or I've finished my entry.
> 
> I love the idea of scoring video games, even though I don't play them much. The last game I actually finished was Until Dawn, which is almost like movie anyway. It was good fun, though!
> 
> Maybe for this one I'll just make sounds of engine failure, crashing and screaming for ninety seconds. 'My God, my face! My face is on fire!' But I'll add a beat so that it's, you know, music.


Go go go !


----------



## Sebastián collao (Wednesday at 1:22 PM)

The Retroblueman said:


> Hi there – dropped in to share my entry for Ryan’s new January competition in the relevant thread, then saw that there wasn’t one.
> 
> So a heads up that Ryan is at it again- you have to write a (max 90 second) piece inspired by the artwork linked in his YT description - deadline Jan 31st.
> 
> ...






The Retroblueman said:


> Hi there – dropped in to share my entry for Ryan’s new January competition in the relevant thread, then saw that there wasn’t one.
> 
> So a heads up that Ryan is at it again- you have to write a (max 90 second) piece inspired by the artwork linked in his YT description - deadline Jan 31st.
> 
> ...



I cant find the rules and prices 🤔


----------



## The Retroblueman (Wednesday at 1:31 PM)

Sebastián collao said:


> I cant find the rules and prices 🤔


Hey- not sure he has announced the prizes yet - but this is my fourth one of these things and the real prize for entering is that Ryan has (*very* deservedly given the quality of his content) a truly lovely, supportive and encouraging community who will listen, drop in and say nice and constructive things about your stuff.

Rules wise - there should be a link to a google form in the YT description for the video above - you just complete your (90 second max) piece, and complete the form (attaching an MP3 of your piece). It's up to you if you also post it publicly, but, see above, it is definitely worth it! Other than that, particularly on this one, you have pretty much free reign over the music you want to write.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Wednesday at 1:31 PM)

Sebastián collao said:


> I cant find the rules and prices 🤔


The Submission Form has the rules (the link is in the description of the YouTube video about the competition posted above and also in this post). There is also a link to the picture.






Google Forms: Sign-in


Access Google Forms with a personal Google account or Google Workspace account (for business use).



docs.google.com







https://www.artstation.com/artwork/w89DOX



Here are the rules (copied and pasted from the Submission Form):

12SM January 2023 Composing Competition
📼 Watch the announcement video ➔ 

🥳 Opens December 28th, 2022 at 12:00am EDT.

🗓 All submissions must be in by January 31st, 2023 at 11:59pm EST!

🎆 Finalists will be chosen and presented during a livestream on February 15th, 2023 at 12pm EST!

- Write an original instrumental piece of music
- Up to 90 seconds in length (But NOT longer! I'll be stricter this time!)
- Voices are allowed but not lyrics (nonsense lyrics are fine, we're just trying to avoid something that sounds like a pop song)
- All submissions should take inspiration from and feel relevant to this artwork: https://www.artstation.com/artwork/w89DOX
- Submissions will be critiqued on Composition, Relevance/Story (matches the vibe of the image), and Production Value

🤖 For questions or to chat with others about the contest, ideas, submissions, etc. check out the Composing Competition category on our Discord server: https://discord.gg/YCpmQVepu9

🙇‍♂️ Thanks to Daniel Terrado for providing the image on ArtStation!

______
Setting this up and listening to every single entry takes a TONNE of time. If you'd like to help out please consider joining my Patreon or buying me a coffee. Thank you!!
(sadly your odds of being a finalist will not be affected!)

🎨 https://www.patreon.com/ryanleach
☕️ https://www.buymeacoffee.com/ryanleach


----------



## The Retroblueman (Wednesday at 1:32 PM)

I find myself saying this quite often... 

What Bee said!

(thanks Bee)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Wednesday at 1:34 PM)

The Retroblueman said:


> I find myself saying this quite often...
> 
> What Bee said!
> 
> (thanks Bee)


Though you had more information about the value of taking part - and the fact that, if there is a prize or prizes, it hasn't been announced yet!


----------



## Sebastián collao (Wednesday at 1:47 PM)

You are the best 👏❤️


----------



## pedromax114 (Yesterday at 5:08 PM)

The Retroblueman said:


> Hi there – dropped in to share my entry for Ryan’s new January competition in the relevant thread, then saw that there wasn’t one.
> 
> So a heads up that Ryan is at it again- you have to write a (max 90 second) piece inspired by the artwork linked in his YT description - deadline Jan 31st.
> 
> ...



I didn't know about this competition and I didn't know Ryan's channel, I think I will enter, it would be my first time entering a competition but what the hell, thank you for posting!


----------

